# The Works works for cleaning glue bottles



## Tim_456

I've got some glue stubbornly worked into the grooves of my bar clamps..I might use this to loosen it up. THanks for the tip!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I learn something new everyday-


----------



## fivecodys

This site never ceases to amaze me!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AtlanticBryan

I just finished looking this stuff up … it's hydrochloric acid. No wonder it works so well!


----------



## waho6o9

Good news thanks.

A little wax on the threads keeps the glue off as well.


----------



## HerbC

> I ve got some glue stubbornly worked into the grooves of my bar clamps..I might use this to loosen it up. THanks for the tip!
> 
> - Tim_456





> I just finished looking this stuff up … it s hydrochloric acid. No wonder it works so well!
> 
> - AtlanticBryan


I wouldn't use this on anything that was metal…


----------



## JulianLech

Also works well to remove rust on old machinery and parts. Just need to clean and neutralize the metal when finished. 
I've use the "works" to restore old planes and a jointer. Very effective.


----------



## NormG

Another unintended use that is great news

Thank you for sharing


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Also works well to remove rust on old machinery and parts. Just need to clean and neutralize the metal when finished.
> I ve use the "works" to restore old planes and a jointer. Very effective.
> 
> - Julian


I'm with you so far- please describe the steps that you proceed with. Apply product then what do you do?


----------



## JulianLech

Desert; I pour the liquid into a plastic tub and then put the rusted parts inside to soak. How long, depends on how badly the parts are rusted. Wear rubber gloves and work in a well ventilated area. Then with a wire or brass bristle brush or sand paper I start cleaning the parts. A scotch pad might also work. When the parts are clean, I wash them with a baking soda and water mixture to neutralize the acid. When all the cleaning is done I apply a few coats of wax.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thanks


----------



## TexAus

I wanted to add a note of warning regarding using The Works for rust removal. I once placed part of a Millers Falls hand drill in a container filled with The Works - big mistake. I almost ruined it because if dissolved some of the metal that I believe was cast iron - it was part of the frame. So sometimes it can work a little too good.


----------



## kajunkraft

Thanks. This is a very useful tip for a lot of things.


----------

